# MBR -> GPT



## balanga (Nov 15, 2017)

Anyone know of any guide for converting a drive from MBR to GPT?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2017)

There's nothing to convert. You can only destroy and re-create.


----------



## balanga (Nov 16, 2017)

Actually, I meant without deleting data...


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2017)

There is no way to convert it from one to another. The only way is to backup, destroy, re-create, restore.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have never tried on FreeBSD, so do not know whether it's possible or not, but using  sysutils/gdisk worked for me on Linux  a couple of years ago, when I moved my Hard Disk to an UEFI mobo. 

 Had just to reinstall the bootloader.

Obviously I backed up anything important first and was ready to unrecoverably corrupt my system, as clearly stated on gdisk man page:

https://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/gdisk.html


----------



## balanga (Nov 16, 2017)

SirDice said:


> There is no way to convert it from one to another. The only way is to backup, destroy, re-create, restore.



I just thought that someone may have come across a handy script which did something like this... 

I guess I'll have to come up with something myself. One thing I'm not sure about is how EBR partitions should be recreated...


----------

